# Michelle Snow gets her degree and her SHOT!



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK 

And even better than that!!!


> "Five hundred shots a day, starting from outside and working inside of 5 feet," Snow explained her routine. "I basically taught myself, without a coach, working on fundamentals that felt right. At night, I would play several hours in pick-up games. I was strictly a gym rat."


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Tina also said that Michelle is shooting good right now.

Fact is, she was shooting excellent in the NWBL. She had just finished playing in Korea and all that stuff she did to improve her shot is working! Her jumpers rarely missed! I hope it's permanent! :laugh:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoopsBack</b>!
> Tina also said that Michelle is shooting good right now.
> 
> Fact is, she was shooting excellent in the NWBL. She had just finished playing in Korea and all that stuff she did to improve her shot is working! Her jumpers rarely missed! I hope it's permanent! :laugh:


If it is, the rest of the league had better look out. When she dropped so low in the draft last year, I asked people why. Several said since Washington had two of the tops picks and Pat Summit passed on her - she must have issues. If she has issues, I sure don't see them. She has quite a work ethic.

Remember last season, when Houston was just trouncing the Fire in Houston? It was the same night Lisa Leslie dunked against the Sol. Snow was not going down and playing D, she was waiting for a quick outlet pass so she could be the first to dunk. I was at the game and, I was hoping Portland would just let her do it so Leslie wouldn't be the first to dunk. Portland managed to find some pride and made sure that didn't happen. As a Fire fan, I was glad they had pride but I thought dang, let Snow dunk. Leslie will do it soon enough, let Snow be the first. Then I walked into a bar after the game and they had the Sparks game on a Leslie Dunked. Ruined my night completely.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

This is SO great! I remember that game for sure! I remember some very intentional fouls that I was disappointed in to keep her from dunking. There was also the case that it should be done within the game not as a stunt but no one mentions that about Leslie and she surely was trying that night just because she knew Snow and Crawley were trying. Can't believe it took this long for anyone to dunk anyway. 

Anyone but Leslie, sheesh.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Still waiting for that SECOND PLAYER TO DUNK IN THE WNBA... I hope it happens this coming season. I want to see it on tv, I hope she does it when Comets are on tv.  so I can see it.


----------

